# www.nomercy.nl



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

check this 1 out.  cees just got out of the slammer and he's ready to rock 'n roll.  sells on a 100 minimum from his site but check out his forum under the "dutch" and his strains.  been around awhile and he aint no soma.  cees is the real thing


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 30, 2006)

very cool site..love the lady in the habit....do those co2 tabs work well? i'm in a major hurry right now but i scanned that part on female seeds and is he calling ga a 'poison' and a 'hormone'? my blueberry and green spirit fem are from dutch passion....  i'm going to have to read that again...


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

you can get the co2 tabs from supernatural and yes they do work good.
the GA is a growth hormone but you got to be carefull with it.  you are going to love that green spirit, its wild.  the b/b is good - watch out as it grows weird.  this is normal and they will be different each seed.  its a genetic trait.


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 30, 2006)

i guess i just want my pot to be as pure as possible.. naturally grown without any hormones or anything...just like any meat i might consume.. because i am a golden god and have achieved intergalactic omnipresence....


anyways.. as far as the bb goes... my bb plant is probably my most valued possession right now... listen to this: i am such a moron..... at one point during my infamous indoor veg period [my plants locked in a closet with a burning MH and duct taped venting] i decided there wasn't enough room so i would 'weed out' the weak plants.. the small plants.. well shiet.... this was just three weeks into veg maybe less and as i just found out blueberry sometimes has 'slow starting growth' as a trait... hmm... well shooot.. thanks for telling me... these weak, little, mutated plants would grow up to be the best looking plants in the bunch... well anyways... one survived.. and it's only about 15" tall but is just 4 branches and a top of solid blueberry stink... this is three weeks into flower.. even though these plants have had horrible childhoods i think they'll grow up to be decent because they're about to be put into the best conditions imaginable (the best i can manage)... i was thinking reveg at one point but since this IS my first grow i'm probably kidding myself about the reveg thing... i'd be totally happy to get like 1/2 ounce off this plant... 


the green spirit! these plants are insane...i love the three finger oak leaves on the green spirit... also it's hard to tell which smells better bb or gs.... but the bb is by far the best looking of the bunch....well... it's close.. i have a northern lights that is looks like it's turning into a 'phenotype' plant? i looks like one of the reall distinctive looking plants and it's really sweet looking but since it's only three weeks into flower who knows what could happen....

i remember i said that i "DID NOT" kill all of my BB plants but  I guess I thought I knew which ones were BB but I really didn't... don't call social services i won't do it again


----------



## astra007 (Oct 1, 2006)

a true grower.  ya just have to have; i shoulda done sumthin, to pass muster.  you really want to know HOW many times in 35 years, i've screwed up?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for introducing me to another respectable bank.


----------



## beverly (Nov 10, 2006)

Every seed-DEAD. Remember, when this happens to you-you were warned, no matter what the novices on this site are saying. He does not back his act.


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 10, 2006)

woah woah woah woah.....who you calling a novice?! i'm clearly a journeyman!!! 

:48:  i love this new thing....i'm def the guy on the left that's all WHA?? WHA??? while someone keeps pasing me the j.....

and bev....what do you expect from someone who just got out of the slammer?!        

peace and blessings...maybe you'll tell us more.


----------

